# Pharoah rta on Therion DNA 75W



## Vape_Da_Ape (31/3/17)

HI GUYS

Is this a good idea or bad idea going with this set up , i currently have an ijust s with wiener vape belly rub 0 nic and i feel the flavour is rather meh , i however have tail chase aswell and its slightly better

i tried lustre from nostalgia and wow the flavour was great and kept me coming back for more , im not really a cloud chaser fan as i have had the baby beast on an ipower 80w and felt that tank was rather thirsty and flavour was average .

will the pharoah be a good combination on the dna , i am going to use pre built coils at low wattage , i just want decent battery life good flavour and decent clouds

so the guys that currently have the pharoah RTA hows that tank working for you??
also will the DNA be under powered for the tank??

i was also looking at maybe the ijoy exo XL tank but maybe that would be good for high wattage users 

thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/3/17)

Can only comment on watts , this is dependent on what build u intend using.

What specs are the coils and single or dual coils


----------



## Karel (31/3/17)

Dude, I am using a Pharaoh RTA, and I am more than happy with it. The airflow options on it is awesome. And the flavour is spot on!!! I am using a claptoon single coil built on it, reads about 0.7 to 0.8 Ohm. And I pre-heat it at 45W and ramp it down to 35W. And it is awesome! If you are going to go for alien wire or something and start running duel coil, you will be running on 50-70W on it and need to fire it up in the beginning quite hard. Hope it helps man


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (31/3/17)

Karel said:


> Dude, I am using a Pharaoh RTA, and I am more than happy with it. The airflow options on it is awesome. And the flavour is spot on!!! I am using a claptoon single coil built on it, reads about 0.7 to 0.8 Ohm. And I pre-heat it at 45W and ramp it down to 35W. And it is awesome! If you are going to go for alien wire or something and start running duel coil, you will be running on 50-70W on it and need to fire it up in the beginning quite hard. Hope it helps man



yo man , im new to builds so know nothing just yet lol , i probably will use single pre built coils looks easier to wick and stuff, i wwill use whatever is going to make my experience pleasant as i always find myself going back to cigs, i dont want commercial coils as they dont last i chew coils like that every 4 days 

i generally dont vape pass 60w but hey thats with an ipower so should be good for a 50 watte vape on a good mod
what sort of pricing am i looking at for decent coils and cotton with the tank , ive seen some you tube video's where ppl complained about flavour but say if built right the flavour pops


----------



## Amir (31/3/17)

It all boils down to your build that you throw in. Shoot for higher ohms as this generally requires less watts to get hot which will favor the 75W mod. This works well with simple wires and simple claptons. The more fancy the wire you use, the more mass of wire you will use, will require more Watts.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (1/4/17)

Okay so did some research and really loving the obs engine nano and the reviews it's getting , singing I'm new to builds it should be easier being single cool , I'm looking for the gold edition but looks like no local venders have or received stock . I'm chasing flavor mainly . 

Anybody have this tank and used it extensively ?? How's the juice consumption ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (1/4/17)

I'm an engine nano guy and I love it. Albeit abit thirsty... again... it comes down to your build. Simple wire tends to be a bit better for consumption but the minute u throw in the fancy stuff it's like a V8. Aptly named the engine. Wicking is very forgiving and the chances of leaks are slim to none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (1/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Okay so did some research and really loving the obs engine nano and the reviews it's getting , singing I'm new to builds it should be easier being single cool , I'm looking for the gold edition but looks like no local venders have or received stock . I'm chasing flavor mainly .
> 
> Anybody have this tank and used it extensively ?? How's the juice consumption ??
> 
> ...


Now you're taking, I am a big cheerleader for the Engine.All three are great but if you are looking to do single coil the Nano has a single deck but my advice is to go for the Engine Mini as she has a dual deck but handles singles easily and beautifully.Make no mistake if your coil experience is limited the OBS Engine is a no brainier.Luck to ya'!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (1/4/17)

Lol and to think I almost pulled the trigger on the new Wismec predator and tank combo but decided I didn't want a starter kit and rather start the building and experimenting , so far I've leaned away from the pharaoh for some reason , the obs has my juices pumping more and maybe the exo plus still not sure yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

